# John King tug (bristol)



## 740peterc (Apr 26, 2010)

I have just unearthed a photo of the John King tug in Bristol Docks around 1950. I have made a rc model of this tug and it is sailed on a regular basis in Cornwall, where I now live. I built the tug while I lived in Bristol, but unbeknown to me, my late father in law was the senior engineer around the 50s. I have tried to find out crew lists from Bristol archives but drawn a blank. I am hoping that someone may have worked on the tug around this period or may have access to a crew list.
I would love to hear from anyone who may have some information on this, as I am trying to fill a gap in the family history.

Regards, 740peterc


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*John King tug (Bristol)*

Call or pay a visit to the volunteers workshop in the "M" Shed at Bristol. The guys there who man and look after her have a wealth of knowledge


----------

